# Doll house shingles



## dlm1 (May 16, 2010)

Can you give me an idea on how to put on doll house shingles on the type of doll huse that the attict roof opens to see the inside.
also any good ideas on cutting wood shingles to fit. I have completed the fron of the house with no problems but forsee several problems on the back that has hinges for the roof to open.

Thanks DLM


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I have been waiting for this topic for years... Never had a chance to use it...

I helped a friend of mine do a wood shingle roof on his daughter's doll house. We hot glued the shingles on and cut them with Xacto knives. We even went so far as to use the old school technique of shaving the hip shingles in opposite directions to make them water tight.

As far as the opening, I think I would KISS it and roof it while closed and leave about 1/16" between the shingles on and around the opening.

Thanks for letting me share my heterosexual male bonding experience. LOL


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

AaronB said:


> Thanks for letting me share my heterosexual male bonding experience. LOL


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

BTW, if you are cutting the shingles yourself and have a good drill press, break the handle off an old chisel and chuck it up in the press and use it as a splitter. Clean blocks of 1X OR 2X cedar or pine cross cut to length work nicely. 
....and, obviously, UNPLUG THE DRILL PRESS!!


----------

